# Boer doe possibly pregnant



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Have a doe that is 9 months old and is possibly pregnant? She got a lute shot in the spring because she got bred but maybe it didn't take or maybe she was accidentally bred after that? I was going to get her an ultrasound in September cuz I thought she was pregnant but I decided not to cuz I thought I was crazy. Well lately she's been moaning while she's lying down and I got her up today and was messing with her udder and I squeezed her teat and milk came out. I tried the other teat but it seemed to be plugged so I didn't want to get the plug out if there's milk in there.. Does this mean she's pregnant? Her vulva also seems to be swollen. 

Would a buck breed her if she's pregnant? Because he broke into the doe pasture last Friday and bred does and a thought she got bred but maybe not?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Look at that stomach!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh and I apologize for the diareah on her vulva, she just started it today at I'm outa probiotics so I gotta run and get her some. 

I'm getting an ultrasound done Tuesday so I'll know for sure then.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sorry but yes she does look prego and sounds prego... I hope I'm wrong and could be. If she has milk she has to be prego. Do you have a breeding date? Would she be about 3 months bred? That's when my first timers start moaning usually.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a note pa somewere that I wrote down when she was given lute but that's it. If she was bred after that it wasn't written down. I'll let you know what the vet says on Tuesday. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree she looks to be to me as well


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's another vote for pregnancy!


----------

